# 125 Gallon Tank Now Finished



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Other than some additional plants and making the schools larger this 125 gallon tank is now finished. I took a 2 minute video for everyone to see. I even got the Senegal Bichir in the video. Enjoy!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, your common pleco looks dwarfed


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Wow, your common pleco looks dwarfed


He's a lazy butt. Doesn't hardly eat algae anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

very very nice! i like the look of the tank Shawn!  congrats!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> very very nice! i like the look of the tank Shawn!  congrats!


Thanks Viresh.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Very nice tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol hoyo! you looked at other threads!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Very nice tank.


Thanks Hoyo. You're going to need one that big if you're going to keep all of your oddballs.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

And when he does, it will look fantastic!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> And when he does, it will look fantastic!


I'd like to see his parents approve that one. lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> I'd like to see his parents approve that one. lol


Parents always get in the way....
I know mine do.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking tank! Love the glimpses I caught of the bichirs. Cute little fish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Dragonbeards said:


> Great looking tank! Love the glimpses I caught of the bichirs. Cute little fish.


Thanks. I am considering getting my hands on every type of Bichir that is pure freshwater rather than brackish. The Ropefish is the next on my list.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I love ropefish! Make sure you have no open areas on top of your tank though because they will jump out. Oh and ropefish actually like it more if they are in groups of like 4


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> I love ropefish! Make sure you have no open areas on top of your tank though because they will jump out. Oh and ropefish actually like it more if they are in groups of like 4


They don't like to be alone like Bichirs?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

haha your tanks huge!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

for a min there noz sounded like Nelson Munts from the simpsons!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

No ropefish much prefer groups. I know I thought I was weird when I first heard it too, idk if there would really be a problem if you only had one but its supposedly not what they prefer, if you look at a tank with more than one of them in it you will see how they will all be grouped together.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> No ropefish much prefer groups. I know I thought I was weird when I first heard it too, idk if there would really be a problem if you only had one but its supposedly not what they prefer, if you look at a tank with more than one of them in it you will see how they will all be grouped together.


I'll take a look at my local store tonight. I have to take my Comet goldfish because she's just too big (Mini Fins as my wife named her). I am going to see how much they'll let me trade for with a 8" Comet. I hope the ignorant teenagers are working. I went in there one time with a bag of Ramshorn Snails and walked out with $30 worth of fish.


----------

